# Grizzly summer sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was lookin at their website this mornin and noticed they are having a summer sale and spied a few deals on some 1/2 inch shank router bit sets for $19. If interested go take a look at Grizzly.com® -- Home ,It was in the summer sale section on about the 11th page,Tommy


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well Heres what I p/u at the summer clearance sale for $28 shipped, T23060 12 Piece Router Bit Set


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Tommy

I want the box you can keep the bits  :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:

=======



Tommyt654 said:


> Well Heres what I p/u at the summer clearance sale for $28 shipped, T23060 12 Piece Router Bit Set


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

That is a kinda nice lookin box aint it


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

yes it is, it seems most of us probably have those bits in duplicate, but would love the wood box, "S"


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Got the bits today, nice heavy well made box and the bits aren,t bad either, didn,t see it in the add but they are carbide tipped as well


----------

